# Gaming w/Jemal - Rebuilding the World



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

*This is the OOC thread for my Alternative Problem that I had posted earlier.  Now that I've decided what & how it's going to be run, I decided to start an OOC/Recruitment thread and give some more detailed info.*


Background :
The world is dead.
Ok, not ALL the world.. just most of the civilized and intelligent parts of it. Disaster struck, people died, and what was left was not a fun place.. well, some think it's fun, but they're kinda crazy. 

The Earth had been in the prime of its days.  Powerful creatures, High Mages, Epic beings, Great Warlords - All fighting back and forth for domination.  Empires spanned continents.  Technology advanced beyond the medeival ways it had been stuck at for centuries.  
And still, nobody could figure out how to stop what was about to occur.

The Cataclysm : 
Sages and seers warned it would come, but the great beings didn't care.  They thought it wouldn't matter - So what if a rock from space was heading for them?  And so, when it finally arrived within their orbit, the worlds highest mage reached out with his magics to bat it aside.. and he was sent flying as the rock reflected his spell back at him.  Others tried - Transmuters could not alter it, Evokers could not destroy it, Abjurers could not stop it.  And so the Allmighty Warlord atop his Great Prismatic Wyrm went up into the sky.  The world watched as the rock grew larger in the sky, and the warlord dwindled from sight.. how big could this thing be, they wondered?  The Seers watched the Warlord as he approached the massive Rock, wielding his magical Adamantine blade and attempting to cleave it in two.  They nodded sadly as the blade disintegrated, followed closely by the warlord and his dragon.

The rock was stronger than Adamantium, radiated a powerful and strange anti-magic, and killed any who approached it.
With only a few hours left, a young gnome finally came upon the solution - Technology.  Nonmagical explosives, and LOTS of them.  
The gnomes gathered all they could find, compressin them into a tiny canister and firing it at the rock.  
The largest fireball ever seen lit up the sky, hotter and brighter than the sun for the few seconds it flared, and as it died away, the rock was seen blown to bits!   The crowds rejoiced, for their world would not be crushed... But the sages again shook their heads sighing, and retreated deep into the earth as the thousands of smaller rocks began to rain down, each causing a great impact and explosion as it hit the ground.  The Meteor shower lasted for 3 days during with Empires were destroyed, whole races whiped out, and civilization ceased to exist.  

That was a few months ago.  You've been hiding in the remains of your city since.  The creatures that were left alive outside seem to have devolved into barbarism and extreme aggression as they struggle to survive.  
When the shower ended, there were over two dozen survivors who managed to gather in this city.  Since then, you're down to 7. (5-6PC's + 1 or 2 NPC's)  The city isn't safe, but what else can you do? Rebuild something defensive here, and hope other survivors find you? Or go out and try to find them?  The old man amongst you, a wizard named William who has lost his spellbook, knows of a tower a few days away that may still stand, and could provide you with a stable base to start from... if you can make it there.

Universe Info : 
I'm going to be using the 'less is more' approach to Dieties.. they aren't seen or heard from and don't interact with mortals.  They reside on the outer planes (of which there are only 4.. Heaven, Hell, Limbo, and the Abyss).


*Game rules: *
We'll be using D&D 3.5 editition rules.
Characters will be 4th level.  I'd prefer humanoid characters, and won't be allowing anything with level adjustment unless I really like the character concept.  (I'll also be turning down any races that seem 'powerful').
*Stats:* 32 point buy system
*HP*: Max at first, roll on invisible castle afterwards (Use your ENWorld Player name, not character name!)
*Equipment:* 5,000 GP worth of Magical equipment.  
mundane equipment you don't have to pay for (even masterwork), as you've been able to scavenge such stuff from the abandoned shops/smithy's in the city.  
NO extradimensional spaces or items/spells that allow extra carrying capacity (Hewards Haversack/Bag of Holding).
*Sources:* PHB, DMG, Completes, Spell Compendium.  Anything else ask first (Ask for specifics.  If you ask 'can I use stuff from X book', the answer will be NO.)
Oh, and before you ask, MIC = No for this campaign
*Other:* All characters are required to have 4 or more ranks in one of the following skills: Craft(any), Heal, Knowledge(Architectur&Engineering OR History), Survival.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 13, 2008)

Would I be able to play a Raptoran from races of the wild (page 68)??? They have no LA.

I'll be submitting a ranger/scout either way, with plans to go into master thrower at later levels.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm gonna say no to the Raptoran, and add it (as well as any other race that gains natural flight/gliding) to the list of 'sorry not this time'.  
(In case anybody's wondering, I'd allow Dragonborn just not the wings special ability)


----------



## Albedo (Jun 13, 2008)

Alrighty, one other question then. I know you aren't allowing Extra Dimensional Spaces, but is it for an in game reason or do you just not want us to have that much carrying capacity. The reason why I ask is because I'm wondering if I can have a quiver of Ehlonna in order to easily deal with ammo. Another question in that regard, can I carry daggers in it, and how many?

How are we doing HP? You never posted that. I went with plain rolled for base (though I hope its something else cause my rolls sucked lol).

Heres a rough draft of what I have so far.

[sblock=currently unnamed]
3 Scout, 1 Ranger
Human

Str: 14 (Base 14)
Dex: 16 (Base 15 + 1 Level)
Con: 14 (Base 14)
Int: 14 (Base 14)
Wis: 12 (Base 12)
Cha: 10 (Base 10)

BAB: +3
Fort: 3/+6
Ref: 6/+9
Will: 1/+2
AC: 18 (20 with Shield)
HD: 4d8 (25) (HP = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1625650/)
Speed: 40ft
Initiative: +4
Languages: All except Druid

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Swift Hunter, Precise Shot, Track

Skills (75):
Survival: 7/+8
Spot: 7/+8
Listen: 7/+8
Search: 7/+8
Tumble:  7/+10
Balance: 7/+10
Climb: 7/+10
Sense Motive: 7/+8
Speak Language: 16 Points
Knowledge Nature: 1/+3
Knowledge Geography: 1/+3
Knowledge Dungeoneering: 1/+3

Special Abilities: Favored Enemies (Undead +2), Wild Empathy, Skirmish 1d6/+1 AC, Trapfinding, Uncanny Dodge, Fast Movement +10, Trackless Step

Equipment:

Mundane:
Might (+2), Composite Long Bow MW
MW Daggers x?
Arrows x60
MW Large Shield

Magical:
+1 Mithril Chain Shirt (2,100)
Quiver of Elohnna??? (1,800)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750)
350 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

I actually edited the hp in about 20 minutes before your post, and it is indeed rolled (max first).

As for the quiver, I've an alternative.  
Bandoleer of many Daggers : This magical bandoleer can hold up to 50 nonmagical daggers.  Drawing them takes no more effort than drawing a weapon normally would for you.
1,000 GP


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like to play in this setting, it offers a lot of two worlds that don't mix very often: medieval fantasy and post apocalyptic. 
Heres the concept I have in mind:
Merduj Jahdam, a warlock from ones of the desert tribes that inhabit the wastelands not far from the city, traveled before the impact of the meteor, sent by his uncle, Dahardam, the tribe seer. In his uncle divinations, one of his blood should be the only to continue their dynasty and traditions.  He was uncertain if that meant that a desert man could destroy the Great Rock, or if it was ment to be the only survivor. Any how, been to old to travel the distances that separated him from the city, he sent his nephew, Merduj, to carry out his prophetic vision. Merduj was the only one able to use something like magic from an early age. Dahardam's sons didn't share his link with magic, nor the desire to learn it. But Merduj was different. The young boy was a sponge when speaking of absolve knowledge.
So Dahardam choose him above his sons and other relatives, to be the one who should save their traditions. All accepted the prophet choice, for he was far the more respected man in the hole desert. 
With such burden in his back, Merduj traveled to the city, just to find that the habitants of it, considered his just a savage, hearing nothing of his accented speech. _He tried to convince them of the words of his uncle, the seer, but they pay no ears to his advice.
Only when they own sages and seers foresaw the Great Rock, they react. Would that dreadful events that happened be avoided, if only the desert man could transmit his message to someone wise enough to hear it, the world will never know. But Merduj will ask himself that question over and over, in the underground, trembling in fear, as the meteor shower changes the world outside.

Merduj Jahdam, Warlock with fey lineage, desert themed human.


What do you think of it?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

I likes, feel free to stat'im up.

Anybody else?


----------



## metaldragon0 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm interested, it sounds like a great idea. But I don't have a character concept yet, give me a day or two.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like to play a dragon shaman from PH2.
Possibly a dragonborn (p 5) from Races of the dragon.
Would the entangling breath (p 101) feat from the same book be ok?

Can I use the other auras, double aura feat and the alternate class feature from Dragonmagic.

I can add page numbers, if needed.


----------



## Halford (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay, well I will wizard it if that's okay.

Are there going to be any stipulations for magic, such as no teleportation, etc.  I don't really care, but its always good to know.  How practical is crafting going to be and do you want it to happen or no?

I would probably go Human Abjurer 3/ Master Specialist Abjuration 1

Thadieus Varr

Str 8
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 19
Wis 10
Cha 10

Feats: Collegiate Wizard, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus Abjuration, Fiery Burst, Skill Focus Spellcraft

Mo MIC? *sobs*

Magic Items:

Quill of Scribing 1,750gp (Complete Mage)  You might want to check this item, it enables me to scribe scrolls without having to actually be there scribing them - I cannot use the time to craft anything else and still msut spend experience and gold, etc.
Heward's Fortifying Bedroll 3,000gp (Complete Mage) You, um, definetly want to check this item it enables me to take an hours sleep in place of 8 for ALL purposes.  I'd allow both, but with the MIC banned just thought I would warn you...
10 1st level Scrolls.

Mundane Items:
Dragon Hide Covered Spellbook with Ivory Pages x 3
Backpack
Masterwork Artisan's Tools

Familiar = Weasel named Jiffy.

Skills:
Total = 49
Concentration: 7 + 2 = 9
Craft Trapmaking: 7 + 4 + 2(MW Artisan's tools) = 13
Knowledge Arcana: 7 + 4 + 2(Syn) + 2(Collegiate Wiz bonus) = 15
Knowledge Arch & Eng: 7 + 4 = 11
Knowledge Dungeoneering: 1 + 4 = 5
Knowledge Geography: 1 + 4 = 5
Knowledge History: 1 + 4 = 5
Knowledge Local: 1 + 4 = 5
Knowledge Nature: 4 + 4 = 8
Knowledge Nobility: 1 + 4 = 5
Knowledge Religion: 1 + 4 = 5
Knowledge Planes: 1 + 4 = 5
Spellcraft: 7 + 4 + 2(Syn) + 3(Skill Focus) = 16

Two points used for the Skill Trick Collector of Stories

Thadieus grew up in the poor quarter of [Insert large City here] and was sickly throughout his youth.  His father managed to get him a place with a local inventor named Gulman Beal, and the young Thadieus soon found himself involved in the alcoholic Beal's ever expanding debt to the local thieves guild.  To work off his debt Beal had taken to creating traps for the guild and he set his young apprentice to the same task.

The thieves guild's chief Wizard Werrem Hersh encountered the boy whilst working upon a trap with him.  He quickly found Thadieus to be almost frighteningly intelligent and began to give the boy a few magical excersises - in which he excelled.  Werrem finally offered to negate Beal's debt in exchange for taking over the boys apprenticeship.  His own duties preventing him from taking the time to train his new charge Hersh saw to it that the thieves guild covered Thadieus's entrance to the local Mage's Academy.

Thadieus was a keen student and awed his teachers with his swift progress.  When not preparing spells he continued to construct traps for the guild finding the precision required a useful mental excersise.


----------



## metaldragon0 (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it ok if I play a Duskblade from PH2?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Related question: What about a ring of sustenance?


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a few questions about what you might allow.

The Swordsage class from Book of Nine Swords (approving the class also means approving the maneuvers and stances from the six disciplines available to the class from the chapter covering maneuvers).
Deepstone Sentinel prestige Class from the Book of Nine Swords (only worth looking at if you are also willing to approve the Stone Dragon discipline and all of it's maneuvers and the feats martial study and martial stance)
Paragon classes and flaws from Unearthed Arcana.
Whisper Gnome from Races of Stone (along with any/all whisper gnome/gnome racial feats from the book).
Dwarven racial substitution levels from Races of Stone (namely the fighter and cleric substitution levels).

Sorry to put forward so many questions without a concept. Right now I am just grasping at concepts I've been wanting to play to see if they would be allowed. I'll probably have more questions when I get some quiet time to study my collection of books.


----------



## serow (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, since someone has asked for the ranger role, I'd put forward my other idea: a sorta nice but tough-guy cleric. Will add more ideas as I develop him further.

EDIT: 
OK, got a clearer idea. He's a Pelor-ite who knew about the coming of the meteor but believed that his god would not abandon the faithful, and thus although they tried to actively stop the meteor, deep down they believed that Pelor would protect them. In the aftermath of the meteor, the question of whether their faith was true in the end is no longer the most pressing question to the "faithful". The biggest question is "Does it matter anymore?" 

Stuff to ask for: 
_Radiant Servant of Pelor_ (Complete Divine, gotta ask since you mentioned the gods are generally quiet, and the RSoP is a deity-specific PrC)
_Domain Spontaneity_ alternate class feature (PHB2)
_Spontaneous Rejuvenation_ alternate class feature (Dungeonscape)

Question about ruling:
How do you interpret the RSoP's auto-empower/maximise Healing domain spells with the PHB2's Domain Spontaneity ability?
From my side, obviously it'd be great for them to work together, since it makes in-combat healing a heck lot more effective.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is the link for the Hp rolls. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1626482/

And here is the character:


```
Name: Merduj Jahdam
Class: Warlock
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic good


Str: 14 +2 (6p.)     Level: 4        XP: 
Dex: 16 +3 (8p.)     BAB: +3         HP: 9+ 3d6+9= 33
Con: 16 +3 (8p.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: 1/cold
Int: 12 +1 (4p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 08 +0 (0p.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: 
Cha: 14 +2 (6p.)     ACP: -1         Spell Fail: 15%

               Base  Arm Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc Total 
Armor:      10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +3          +4
Ref:                       1     +3          +4
Will:                      4     -1          +3

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Falichon                   +6     2d4 +3         18-20x2
Eldrich blast             +7     2d6 +1

Languages: Common, Elven.

Abilities: Endrich blast  (2d6)
	
Feats(Class): Damage reduccion 1/cold, Detect magic, decieve item

Feats: Weapon focus (Ranged spell-like abilities), Martial weapons proficiency , point blank shot.

Skill Points: 16+4+4+4       Max Ranks: 7/3
Skills                            Ranks  Mod   Total
Use Magic Device             5    +2          +7
Intimidate                             7    +2          +9
Knowledge(arcana)            5    +2          +7
Concentration                      5    +3          +8
craft (weaponsimthing)       6    +1          +7

Equipment:                                      Cost  Weight
MW Falichon                                      375gp    8lb
+1 Chain shirt                                  1100gp    25lb
Desert clothes  
Gloves of desterity                            2000gp
Backpack                                             2gp      2lb   
Rope                                                               10lb
Hammer
Trai rations x 30                                 15 gp     30lb
MW artisan tools                                               5lb 
MW tools (weaponsmithing)                                1lb
Potion of cure light wounds x5             250gp
Potion of Mage armor x5                     250gp
Potion of Invisibility                              300 gp
Potion of cure moderate wounds x2     600 gp         
       
                                         Money: 108 gp     total: 81 lb

Light load < 58
Medium load: 59-116   <---
Heavy load: 117-175

Spell DC:  2 (Cha) + Spell Level

Invocations:
Least: Earthen grasp, Hideous blow, Eldrich spear
               

Age: 28
Height: 1.7 meters
Weight: 74 kg
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Clear black
Skin: Taned
```

Appearance: This is an average man, with heavy tanned skin, and cleared black hair, product of the unavoidable effects of the sun. He has a deep beard and mustaches, and his gaze is serious, though he has a well mannered behavior. 
He uses a turban made of withe cloth, an adorned cloth shirt over his armor over a soft shirt, and a pair of gloves, adorned with some runes. He wears a pair of wide pants, and a pair of boots, adorned in with sand color draws.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Pst, VV, your alignment isn't allowed.


> any evil or any chaotic.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2008)

wooopsy!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 14, 2008)

Are there any slots left? I found the initial topic interesting, and I may have some interesting concept for this.


----------



## serow (Jun 14, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Are there any slots left? I found the initial topic interesting, and I may have some interesting concept for this.



I don't think Jemal has actually chosen who to play yet, so just go ahead and post


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

Allright, few things: 
Ring of sustenance... Hmm, I don't tend to go into all that much detail about eating/drinking.  If any of you want to take it for the sleep reduction, feel free, but food/water shouldn't be too much of an issue, despite the feel of the setting.  Thank you for asking/bringing it up, Walking Dad.

WD - 
Dragonborn is ok (If you don't take the wings ability), as is dragon shaman.  I'm gonna say no to entangling breath.  I think the dragon auras should all be good, as well as double aura.

Halford - You got me, I can't say no to a mage with a weasel .  The quill looks good (and yes, for any prospective mages out there wondering, there should be a fair bit of downtime if you want to craft. it's just getting a safe place and the materials that could prove an issue).  The bed roll is allright as well, but keep in mind that it only functions for you once every 48 hours (At least, the version I'm familiar with), meaning you can only use it every second day, and have to rest normally the other one.

Metaldragon - Duskblade.. hmm, never actually had someone play one when I'm DMing.  I don't see any problems looking at the class, so go ahead.

Outlaw - I'm not a fan of book of 9, so I'm gonna have to say no to those, as well as the Flaws from unearthed.  Are the paragon classes the same ones Here?  IF so, I'd be ok with Dwarf, gnome, or halfling.
I don't have access to Races of Stone, so you'd have to copy out anything you wanted for approval from it (sry).

Serow - I don't mind having a Radiant servant of Balor... er Pelor (damit, why do I always do that. ).  As for using domain spontaneity (Healing domain) to get the RSoP's empower/maximize ability to work on all your healing spells by casting them spontaneously... it DOES work by the rules, but I won't be allowing it for this campaign.  Again, thanks for asking.   I like it when people make my life easier.
and, Er.. what's spontaneous rejuvenation do?

Nightbreeze - As serow said, I haven't closed yet, though I think I may soon.. (Goes to count interested posts)

Also everybody keep in mind 2 things when making your equipment list -A) Nonmagical equipment is essentially free (Within reason if you think you could find it in a decent sized medeival city), including MW. 
B) don't take more than you can carry unless you're planning on hauling it around by wagon or staying in one spot.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

Allright, here's a list of people who've posted interest in this thread and what they've proposed as character concept so far.  This is both for my info and in case anybody was wondering. 

Albedo - Ranger/scout
Voda Vosa - Warlock
Walking Dad - Dragonborn Dragon shaman
Halford - Specialist Abjurer (W/ Weasel)
MetalDragon0 - Duskblade
Serow - Radiant Servant of Pelor (AKA Healbot. )
OutlawJT - Unknown
Nightbreeze - Unknown


Hmm, looks like I am going to close recruitment at the current time, and see what these guys cook up.


----------



## Halford (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, the Bedroll is not horrible - I'd allow it, but its up there in power for its price.

Hmmm, well I suppose I had better get working on a Spell Book - or books as I don't like putting all my eggs in one basket.

Incidently, just in case you missed it I began posting background a little earlier.  Still more to do.

So would non magical traps be free?  Assuming of course that they were potentially portable.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm.. No, there's no trap-selling stores in town, you'd have to make them yourself.


----------



## Halford (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah, well that I have covered...


----------



## serow (Jun 14, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Er.. what's spontaneous rejuvenation do?



It adds the Restoration series of spells to your spontaneous casting options besides _Cure/Inflict xxx Wounds_. Same rules apply, sack a spell of equivalent or higher level to get the respective Restoration spell. Requires the character to give up one of their domain powers to get it.

EDIT: 
Another similar but not-so-similar question: How about using the divine feat Domain Spontaneity (Healing) instead, from Complete Divine? The one that sacks 1 turn undead attempt to cast a domain spell. How would you rule that with RSoP's abilities?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Allright, few things:
> ...
> 
> WD -
> ...




No entangling breath practically halves the effectivness. And it is not a powerfull class to begin with.

Hm, what about a Dragonborn Fighter / Favored Soul of Bahamut multiclass character?

Is Dungeoncrasher from Dungeonscape p 10 avaiable?

Also two class features from Dragonmagic (Dragonscale Husk p 12 and Favored of Bahamut p 13)

Screw this complicated builds.

Just a dragonborn cleric of bahamut
and Dragonscale Husk from Dragonmagic p 12


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

Serow - the feat's just like the PHB2 alternate class feature.  It works by the rules, but I won't be allowing it for this campaign.  Spontaneous Rejuvenation is ok.


----------



## serow (Jun 14, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow - the feat's just like the PHB2 alternate class feature.  It works by the rules, but I won't be allowing it for this campaign.  Spontaneous Rejuvenation is ok.



Just checking, since this requires more expenditure (1 feat + 1 turn undead attempt) than just the free domain swapping. Will get working on the chara sheet.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

WD - don't have dungeonscape so I'll need a run-down of dungeoncrasher.

Dragonscale husk and favoured of bahamut are ok.


----------



## serow (Jun 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Just a dragonborn cleric of bahamut
> and Dragonscale Husk from Dragonmagic p 12



Oh ho, looks like we got our battle cleric


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

I adapted my previous idea.
Going for a pure cleric build. I think we will need the healing...

I think about taking the mind aspect. I really like DV, but the breath weapon is tempting...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm, two proposed clerics.. It would seem that when the world goes to hell, people really DO turn to religion.


----------



## Halford (Jun 14, 2008)

You can never have too many Clerics!


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 14, 2008)

Speaking as someone who's used entangling exhalation, if the breath weapon has a recharge it is broken as all heck against anyone without evasion. At 6th level I was soloing a werewolf lord with that feat before my party got so bored they charged it. The thing never would have gotten near them or me because of that feat. Awesome feat, though. I would've asked for it myself if I was playing someone with a breath weapon.

Back to my character concepts. No problem rejecting Bo9S. I was hoping you'd approve at least Stone Dragon and Deepstone Sentinel but I anticipated the entire book being disallowed. I may still request a feat from it at some point (like Stone Power) but otherwise I shall let it rest. The paragon classes you referenced in the SRD are indeed what I was asking. Thank you for allowing the dwarf paragon as I am strongly considering it for one of my potential concepts.

Here's the specifics of what I am asking be allowed:
Items - Tumbler's Breastplate (breastplate w/ +2 circumstance bonus to tumble checks), Dwarven Buckler-axe (buckler w/ sharpened edge that functions as a light 1d6 slashing weapon, buckler and weapon must be improved/enchanted separately)
Dwarf Fighter substitution level - knowledge(dungeoneering) a class skill, D12 HD for 1st level, Axe Focus (functions as weapon focus for battleaxe, handaxe, greataxe, throwing axe, and dwarven waraxe, doesn't stack w/ weapon focus, usable as prereq for feats requiring weapon focus for listed weapons, replaces 1st level fighter feat)
Shielded Axe feat - when full attacking w/ dwarven waraxe and handaxe retain shield bonus from buckler and remove buckler's -1 penalty to attack, prereq proficiency w/ dwarven waraxe and handaxe, shield proficiency, and two-weapon fighting 
Improved Darkvision feat - extends range of darkvision by 30 feet, forget the sourcebook off hand
Whisper Gnome race - +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Str, -2 Cha, small (+1 AC and attack, +4 size bonus to hide), base speed 30 feet, low-light and darkvision 60 feet, familiariaty gnome hooked hammer (martial), +1 attack vs kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge vs giants, +4 racial bonus to hide and move silently, +2 racial to spot and listen, spell like abilities (1/day ghost sound, mage hand, message, silence centered on self, must have Cha of 10 for all but silence)
Extra Silence feat - whisper gnome has silence 3+ Cha modifier / day
Silencing Strike - can target whisper gnome silence on victim of a successful sneak attack w/ no save vs the effect
Titan Fighting feat - apply racial dodge bonus against giants against everything of a larger size category than you

I am basically working out two concepts with those hopeful requests. A dwarf two-weapon fighting axe specialist and a whisper gnome rogue. If it's a nix for all of the above (and I really wouldn't blame you nixing the whisper gnome) then I'll have at most one more slew of specific questions before settling on a definite concept for your approval. I apologize if I'm being difficult. I like to play lots of different things so I always feel compelled to ask when given the opportunity.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

well you called it right, I'm gonna say no to the whisper gnome stuff. 
The rest of what you asked for seems ok. (And, though it doesn't specify it, I WILL allow the dwarven buckler axe to function with the 'axe focus' and 'shielded axe' feats, I figure that's probably what you were going for.)

Halford - Agreed, though it makes my job harder - How'm I s'posed to kill you guys with two healbots going?   (J/k, in case anybody was wondering)


----------



## serow (Jun 14, 2008)

So, we got two full time clerics. 
Anyone wanna multiclass into cleric too?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

How did you killed a werewolf with just an entangle effect?

LA+0 Whispergnome vs. LA+1 Hobgoblin is a joke.


----------



## serow (Jun 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> How did you killed a werewolf with just an entangle effect?
> 
> LA+0 Whispergnome vs. LA+1 Hobgoblin is a joke.



Maybe it's the combination of slowed movement, lowered reflex saves and ongoing damage from the feat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

serow said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the combination of slowed movement, lowered reflex saves and ongoing damage from the feat.



On higher levels, the feat reduces the damage from the breathweapon



> An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls and a -4 penalty to Dexterity.




It is a nice debuff, but it costs a feat and reduces your damage.

But any spellcaster or good melee build is still stronger than a dragon shaman with this feat. (At lower levels, a dragonfire adept is an entire other matter...)

But now I will play my nice cleric...
Damn, any possibility to get a breath and a DV?

-------------

If we have to much clerics and not enough meatshields I could play a former goliath (races of stone) dragonborn fighter.

In this case are here the dungeoncrasher rules:

Replaces the bonus feat on 2nd and 6th level.

On 2nd level:
+2 competence bonus on saves and AC vs traps.
+5 bonus to break down doors, walls etc.
Special rule: If you bullrush someone into a wall or other obstacle, he is stopped as normal and receives 4d6 + twice str mod blud. damage.

On 6th level:
+4 competence bonus on saves and AC vs traps.
+10 bonus to break down doors, walls etc.
Special rule: If you bullrush someone into a wall or other obstacle, he is stopped as normal and receives 8d6 + three times str mod blud. damage.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm...I think I'll pass on this. I don't feel inspired enough and don't wanna ruin the game of other, more motivated people.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

re: Dungeoncrash OH, that one.  definitely no, I've seen far too large numbers come out of that feat.
[sblock=Entangling Exhalation Rant]
As for Entangling Exhalation, it is very over-powered against any oponent who doesn't have ranged attacks 
It halves their movement and prevents them from running or charging.  This is not a 'nice debuff', it's a 'slow death'.  
If your opponent is not FASTER than you, they can't attack you. Heck, if your base speed is higher than theirs, they can't even reach you if you don't want them too.  The most they can move is a double move (which since their speed is halved means they can move their BASE speed as a FULL-round action) and they can't charge.  If they want to perform a melee attack, you have to be within half of their base speed.  
For the example werewolf lord, it has movement rates of 30/40 depending on its form.  Those change to 15/20 when entangled.

Also Consider that there's no save vs the Entangling effect (unless you have evasion), b/c it functions If they take damage from your breath.
Sure it deals half damage off the bat, but then an additional 1d6/round.
When your base Breath damage hits 5d6 this feat is on par for damage (on average your extra damage over time will equal the half you loose).  At 6d6 and higher you start loosing damage, but the entangling still keeps it on good terms. 
Add Maximize Breath and at 6d6 (base)damage you've got instead: 
18 damage initially, plus 6 damage/round for 4 rounds (total damage: 42) PLUS they're entangled.
Maximized 6d6 is... 36.  So the extra feat gives you more damage _and_ skunks your opponent.[/sblock]



> But any spellcaster or good melee build is still stronger than a dragon shaman with this feat. (At lower levels, a dragonfire adept is an entire other matter...)



Any good arcane spellcaster is better than a good melee build.  CodZilla is better than an arcane spellcaster or melee build.  Pun-Pun is better than any Diety.  
Stronger is a relative term, and depends on what you're going for.  Using the argument "X is stronger than Y so Y isn't strong" is exceedingly flawed, it doesn't take into account all the variables and other features inherent to X and Y (like class features, feat selection, spell selection, etc, etc)


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok. I am building a Dwarven two-weapon axe specialist. hooray, concept settled. Enter the dex tank. I wanted to know if I can use the magic item money for an expensive material instead. For example (ie what I actually want to get) mithral medium armor. The cost of the armor I want is 4450 (mithral tumbler's breastplate). I'd love to write it down for free as mundane but I doubt that would be acceptable. I am willing to use my magic item gold to get it, though. I'd rather guarantee being able to get this armor and worry about having it enchanted later by someone in the party with craft magic arms and armor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

Enatangling Breath:
Yes, it is nearly broken good. It gives a strong new capability the class didn't have before. Use it with a dragonfire adept and breath weapon with fort save, not even evasion will save you.

On the other hand, I think the standard dragonshaman is pretty weak.
Certainly on one side with the samurai and the hexblade.

------------------

No to dungeoncrasher is ok   
But I still think that this feat is one of the few alternatives to have a strong fighter in high level play.

About goliath dragonborn:
Dragonborn description says that the old creature type remains.
Goliaths are monstrous humanoids.
Monstrous humanoids have darkvision.

So, does a goliath dragonborn with the heart aspect has darkvision?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

WD - gimme the rundown on what goliath gets, I'll compare it to dragonborn and figure out what stays.  However, I'm thinking you'd loose darkvision b/c although your retain type it also specifies that you loose all racial traits (except those that it specifally says you keep).

Outlaw - You don't have 'magic item money', you just have equipment worth X amount.  In normal campaigns this goes for everything, but i'm giving out mundane & MW items for free.  

Special materials such as cold iron, silver, adamantine, and Mithril are not mundane (though they do count as MW, they're still not mundane).  If you want special materials, just buy'em.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

My reasoning was that they loose racial features (like darkvision on a humanoid (dwarf), but no type features like. Here an example:

*loose* racial traits (but underlined):

Dwarves
    * +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma.
    * Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
    * Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
    * Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
    * Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
    * Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
    * Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
    * +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
    * +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
    * +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
    * +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
    * +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
    * +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
    * Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
    * Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing


*Retain* type traits

Humanoid Type
Traits
A humanoid possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry). 
    *  Proficient with all simple weapons, or by character class.
    * Proficient with whatever type of armor (light, medium, or heavy) it is described as wearing, or by character class. If a humanoid does not have a class and wears armor, it is proficient with that type of armor and all lighter types. Humanoids not indicated as wearing armor are not proficient with armor. Humanoids are proficient with shields if they are proficient with any form of armor.
    * Humanoids breathe, eat, and sleep.


aka: don't loose the need to breathe, eat, and sleep.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

I think a goliath will retain this:

- type (monstrous humanoid), but add dragonblooded subtype.
- ability mods; but an extra +2 con and -2 dex
- medium size.
- landspeed 30 ft.
- powerful build
- favored class barbarian, but add fighter
- LA +1

darkvision is no racial, but type feature.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

thats all well and good, but if I don't get a rundown of what the goliath gets(As I don't know), I'll have to say no to it anyways..


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, here it is:

Goliath
(RoS p56)
+4 Str
–2 Dex
+2 Con

Type: Monstrous Humanoid
Favored class: Barbarian

• Medium Size
• 30’ Movement
• +2 Racial bonus on Sense Motives checks.
• Acclimated – do not take penalties due to
high altitude
• Level Adjustment +1
• Powerful Build – treated as one-size larger with
regards to Bull Rush, Trip, Grapple, etc., and may
use weapons designed for creatures on size larger.
• Mountain Movement – treat standing long jumps and
high jumps as if there was a running start –and– may
make an accelerated climb without penalty.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2008)

Is my character... "approved?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

Vosa - Looks good, feel free to post it in the
Rogue's Gallery (Same goes foranybody else who's finished)

Also, I'd prefer it if people's characters weren't in the 'code' brackets, it makes it harder for me to read them.

WD - The good news is that a goliath would indeed retain its monstrous humanoid type/traits (I did a little research), the bad news is 







			
				jemal said:
			
		

> I'd prefer humanoid characters, and won't be allowing anything with level adjustment unless I really like the character concept. (I'll also be turning down any races that seem 'powerful').



This race appears to be being used soley for it's powerful special abilities, not because you really want to play a goliath (hence the dragonborn rebirth).  I'm gonna say no to Goliath, as it seems like a powerful race and that's the main reason I was dissallowing things with LA.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Vosa - Looks good, feel free to post it in the
> Rogue's Gallery
> Also, I'd prefer it if people's characters weren't in the 'code' brackets, it makes it harder for me to read them.
> 
> ...



Yes, I want to play a dragonlike character with a breathweapon and darkvision...
That you loose DV when you become dragonlike sucks a bit. I think I need a whole new character concept...
What about changing from dragon to devil?

Human or Hellbred race (Fiendish Codex 2) sorcerer with infernal heritage feats from PH2 aiming for Malconvocer (Complete Scoundrel p 48)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

WD - Sorry if this sounds bad, but it seems like you're grasping at straws attempting to come up with a character concept.  If you had a detailed, worked-out concept involving any of these, I'd be willing to allow a 'different' race (Non-humanoid and/or level adjustment), but I really did want to try and keep it as 'basic' as possible.
The exceptions were supposed to be for if someone was like "I've got this character I've been wanting to play for 4 months using *Insert race/class/whatever here*, here's the fully sketched out concept and what I'm hoping to achieve.", not for just shooting ideas around.

Hmm.. I've been thinking about it, and I tell you what - I'm not too fond of the Goliath, but if what you're wanting is a Dragon-styled character, I'ld be willing to work something out.  Tell me what you want and I'll make some suggestions, perhaps we can come to an agreement.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

AH, one more thing I'll be needing from you guys - Ages.  And get Dem characters into da rogues gallery, mon!
Current concepts: 

Albedo - Ranger/scout (Character posted to RG)
Voda Vosa - Warlock
Walking Dad - Cleric?  Something draconic/fiendish?
Halford - Specialist Abjurer (W/ Weasel)
MetalDragon0 - Duskblade
Serow - Radiant Servant of Pelor (AKA Healbot. )
OutlawJT - Dwarven Dual Axe-wielder

Nightbreeze - WITHDRAWN


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> WD - Sorry if this sounds bad, but it seems like you're grasping at straws attempting to come up with a character concept.  If you had a detailed, worked-out concept involving any of these, I'd be willing to allow a 'different' race (Non-humanoid and/or level adjustment), but I really did want to try and keep it as 'basic' as possible.
> The exceptions were supposed to be for if someone was like "I've got this character I've been wanting to play for 4 months using *Insert race/class/whatever here*, here's the fully sketched out concept and what I'm hoping to achieve.", not for just shooting ideas around.
> 
> Hmm.. I've been thinking about it, and I tell you what - I'm not too fond of the Goliath, but if what you're wanting is a Dragon-styled character, I'ld be willing to work something out.  Tell me what you want and I'll make some suggestions, perhaps we can come to an agreement.



Hm, but hellbred is a humanoid race without LA. And I gave human as an alternative. The two things I really wanted to play are dragonborn (race) and a Malconvocer (comp scoundrel) (pretige class). But not both at once.

The sorcerer Malconvocer to be (if human) would only use 2-3 feats from the PH 2 in addition to your listed books.
Feats:
Human: SF (conjuration)
1: Infernal Sorcerer Heritage
3: Infernal Sorcerer Howl
6: Augment Summoning
9: Infernal Sorcerer Eyes
Alignment (ng)

What I really wanted to play (Dragon-themed):
A dragonlike character with a breath weapon and drgonlike senses (the first things I think when I hear 'dragon' are breath weapon, flight and keen senses.

Possibilities to achieve this:
Dragonlike race: Dragonborn (not many options)
Breath weapon: Dragonborn (Heart), Dragonshaman (I don't want to play a dragonfire adept this time), Sorcerer 'breath' feat
Darkvision: Dragonborn (Mind), Draconic senses feat, Prestige classes,
Monstrous humanoid base race for dragonborn.

Idea: (Wildelf) Dragonborn (con +2, int -2, favored class: sorcerer)
Sorcerer.
Racial Subs from races of the dragon p 107

Feats:
Bonus (instead familiar): Draconic Heritage (Dragon Magic p 17)
1: Draconic Senses (Dragon Magic p 17)
3: Copper Dragon Lineage (Dragon Magic p 16)

I could describe my mage armor as 'force' scales   

A wildelf sorcerer that finds in the wake of the catastrophe his faith in bahamut. Abandoning his destroyed forest home, he wanders the land in search of other survivors.

(Slightly crazy, thinks the comet as some kind of test of Bahamut to test the mortals)

There I have it, (Mage Armor) Scales, Breath weapon, draconic senses and a draconic appeareance.

Would be play  more the arcane than the physical might of the dragons, but I'm okay with it.

---

What do you mean with ages? How old my character is? Or I am?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

By ages, I meant character ages. (Though it would be amusing to have a thread up and find out how old everyone I game with on here is, that's another topic)

[sblock=WalkingDad] If you're wanting the physical side of the dragons, How about a human Half-dragon with a single character level in any base class?  The half-dragon would give you everything you want in a 'draconic' character and is one of the few templates/LA races I don't have a problem with.
Though, the dragonborn sorceror options you posted look OK, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I noted the age. 28 years, if I'm not confused.


----------



## Halford (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm, well I am seeing Thadeius as about 21, personally I am 25 just so you know.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

How's everything coming along?  Only Albedo and Voda Vosa have posted to the RG... Anybody needing help/having troubles with something?


----------



## serow (Jun 19, 2008)

I did mine in a MythWeaver sheet, and am just working on typing stuff out into normal text format. Should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## metaldragon0 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ack, sorry, I've been distracted, I'll get my character up by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> [sblock=WalkingDad] If you're wanting the physical side of the dragons, How about a human Half-dragon with a single character level in any base class?  The half-dragon would give you everything you want in a 'draconic' character and is one of the few templates/LA races I don't have a problem with.
> Though, the dragonborn sorceror options you posted look OK, too.[/sblock]



[sblock=Jemal]
Ok, the sorcerer then. Only one class level would leave the character rather fragile: Best option: Barbarian (12) + Toughness (3)=  15+ con mod
[/sblock]

Age: 92, only recent change into dragonborn (shortly after d-day)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2008)

Allright, Checked the RG again and Serow's added his name.. Anybody else? Do you guys need any questions answered, or is it just a matter of time?


----------



## Halford (Jun 25, 2008)

Ready when you are for my part Jemal.


----------



## geogator (Jun 25, 2008)

Jemal, I could not discern if you had or had not closed this thread to new players. If there is a spot open for consideration I would enjoy playing in a post apoc game such as this. I was looking for a 4E game but, I am well versed in 3.5. My initial ideas for a character would be along the lines of either a Human Bard (Arabian Theme) or a Human Marshal (Mounted Combat Feats = Arabian Calvary). Or if you see any other gaping whole in the group I can play and fill any roll.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2008)

Halford - I didn't see him in the Rogues Gallery.  Where you waiting on an answer to a question I missed?

Geogator - Yeah, I closed recruitment back on page 2, just forgot to change the thread title.  Though if people don't start postin their characters, I may open back up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry for the long delays. You might be right and my heart isn't really on this game. Open up my slot for players more eager, please.

I hope you have no hard feelings, and I'm really looking forward your 4e game!

BTW: geogator seems really eager to play and have good concepts. And he is in far fewer games than me. I would like to give him my slot.


----------



## geogator (Jun 25, 2008)

Making the GIANT assumption that I need to make a character and quickly due to taking over for WD. I have a few questions: 

1) I can't seem to find the book that has Marshal in it. (I believe it is in the miniatures handbook that I don't have anymore.) So, I was thinking of using the Knight Class out of PHB2. Is this acceptable? 

2) Feats: Ancestral Weapon - Book of Exalted Deeds: Is this a feat that you would be comfortable with? 

3) Prestige Class Aim: Anointed Knight - Also from the Book of Exalted Deeds: I have never felt it was an overly powerful class but, I thought I would ask before I focused my character concept around it. Although this hinges on #2, I would still like the feat even if the Prestige Class is a no go. 


Here is the general character concept I am working with: Arabian(ish) Royal trained in the arts of diplomacy and court (Bard lvl1) who, as a matter of family pride joined the Cavalry and excelled (Knight lvl3). Traveling abroad she was in the city when the world ended. Now she is just another survivor.

Edit: Due to the alignment restriction of Bard the above combination (my most desired) is not possible. No Lawful Bards, No Unlawful Knights. Is Beguiler or Warmage a suitable replacement? Beguiler fits the general life of living in a Vizier's Court (but, does state that LG beguilers are "like LG necromancers - rare and foreign to even their fellows." Warmage fits the Militant traditions of the family. My true hope is that you would rather wave the alignment restriction on bard.


----------



## Halford (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh well um, yeah I totally knew I hadn't posted in the rogues gallery, yeah, yeah.  Why don't I just do that now.... Whoops!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

WD - Sorry to hear that.

Ford - heh.  silly wabbit.

Geogator - Welcome aboard, and here's some answers :

Yes, Marshal is in the Mini's handbook and knight would be perfectly fine (Better for me in fact, since I DO have access to Knight and DON'T have access to Marshal).
Hmm.. I'm gonna say no to the Exalted stuff, sorry.

As for the bard/knight - Unless you plan on revisiting bard, there's a really easy fix.  Alignment change.  You used to be Neutral(Bard), but switched to Lawful as a result of the Discipline drilled into you by your Knight Training.  I'd have no problem with that.  (Note that EX-Bards do not loose any of their abilities, they just cannot continue to advance in bard levels)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

Also, I'm gonna start the IC thread for this soon.  I know not all the characters are in yet (Metaldragon hasn't posted in a while and Geogator has to catch up), but I can start without those characters finished.

Metaldragon, if you're still out there please tell me if you plan on staying or not.

Geogator, don't worry about being left behind.  Unlike many of my games, this one won't be starting with a massive combat. (Unless the PC's do something.. 'unwise')  Until you do post in, we can just assume you're standing quietly amongst the NPC's (If that's OK with you)


----------



## geogator (Jun 30, 2008)

Sahar Jalil Bard(1)/ Knight (3) 
  Human Female, Lawful Neutral , Age 24, 5’9”, 150 lbs. 

  HP: 22 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1644364/) (I had better roles when I rolled d10's *le sigh*)

  AC: 23 Touch: 15 FF: 22
  BAB: +3

Description: A tall lithe woman layered in brocade silk and Plate mail. The veil over her face is interwoven silk and chain with only her pale green eyes peaking through. In times of peace she decorates herself in noble’s dresses and a shear veil. 

  Str: 16 +3
  Dex: 12 +1
  Con: 14 +2
  Int: 12 +1
  Wis: 10
  Chr: 14 +2

  Fort: +3
  Reflex: +4
  Will:  +5

Feats: Shield Specialization (Heavy), Shield Ward, Ride-By-Attack

Class Abilities: Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage (+1), Fighting Challenge (+1), Knight’s Challenge, Knight’s Code, Mounted Combat, Shield Block (+1), Bulwark of Defense

Skills: 
  Knowledge (history) 7+1=8
  Craft (Alchemy) 4+1=5
  Diplomacy 7+2=6
  Sense Motive 7+0=7
  Use Magic Device 7+2=9
  Perform (sing) 7+2=9
  Speak Language 3 (Draconic, Dwarven, Halfling, Common, Goblin) 
  Ride 7+1=8
  Climb 7+3=10

Magic Items: 
  +1 Heavy Steel Shield 1170gp (+3 AC)
  +1 Warhammer 2312gp (+7 bab, 1d8+4 x3 Bludgeoning) 
  Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750gp (DC 20 UMD roll) (50 charges)
  Wand of Enlarge Person 750gp (DC 20 UMD roll) (50 charges) 

Mundane Items:  
  Masterworked Full Plate (+8 AC, Max Dex +1, Speed: 20)
  Masterworked Lance (+7 bab, 1d8+3 x3, Double Damage on Charge, 1 handed when mounted) 
  Masterworked Punch Dagger (+7 bab, 1d4+3 x3) 
  Heavy Warhorse (Military Saddle, Full Plate Barding (+8AC), Bit, Bridle, etc.) 
  Back Pack, Waterskins (4), Noble’s Clothing, Spyglass, Bedroll, Tent, 50ft silk rope, Grappling Hook, Climber’s Kit, Hooded Lantern, Crowbar, Writing Box (ink, 100 sheets of parchment, quill), Sealing Wax, Signet Ring, 10 Alchemist Flasks (1d6), small steel mirror. 

Spells: 2 per day lvl 0
  Light, Mending, Read Magic, Prestidigitation

History:
              Sahar Jalil was the 4th princess of the Vizier of Yasmin. She grew of age in the court of her father and was given the best tutors in the arcane arts and sciences. She learned the arts of diplomacy from the games of statesmanship. Her ability to entertain and host grew to rival most bards for several hundred leagues. She was a jewel in the crown of her father. 
              It was just this kind of notoriety that attracted many suitors. It was either that or the sizable dowry that her marriage would yield. Her father’s land grew restless with the rumblings of rebellion and he sought unions with neighboring nations to help facilitate a quick end to the uprising. Upon her 14th birthday Sahar was offered as a bride to a great king to the north. His navy was to help blockade the rebellious ports and an alliance would be complete. The bridal party was sent north with much fan fare and under heavy guard. 
              Sahar’s caravan never reached the northern king’s capital. They were waylaid by brigands after they entered his territory. The dowry was taken and the princess was left for dead. It was at this point in her life that she picked up the sword and started to fend for her life. She spent a cold winter alone in the wilds of an unfamiliar land only to be saved by an errant knight. He led her to safety and back to civilization. Penniless and alone she made use of her skills as a traveling minstrel to work her way back to her father’s lands. 
              Once she arrived at the court of her father 2 years after her departure, she found much had changed. The rebellion had grown wings and teeth. They had made great gains against her father with the aid of the northern king. He had seen the absence of his bride as a great slight and turned the alliance against her father. Reparations could not be settled by this time. Sahar refused to stand idle in a war that she felt so responsible for and listed into the ranks of her father’s cavalry. Her times of ease and court had official come to an end. 
              Once indoctrinated into the life of a knight she started to excel. Her martial awareness and quick study let her rise in the ranks quickly. Soon she was leading the defenses of several forts and holds while her brothers assembled forces to quell the rebellion. 4 years of war past as she honed her abilities with hammer, shield, and hoof. Then her eldest brother finally snuck into the den of the rebel leader and slew him in an epic fight. With the death of the Blue Dragon Ah’keer the rebellion lost its legs and retreated into the sands of time. 
              Peace came to the land and Sahar could not lay down her arms. She took up residence as a protectorate along the northern border. It was during this time that she learned of a necromancer that was rumored to be the true power behind the rebellion. She took upon herself to track him down and find a way to bring him to justice for his wrongdoings. This lead her to (insert city name) where she would find herself when the apocalypse came. Now she is just another survivor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

Jemal said:


> WD - Sorry to hear that.
> ...



Yes, I really enjoying your other games (even drowning ) and I'm looking forward to play my bugbear rogue 

BTW:
Here is the Marshal:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b

Here is the Knight:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20060501a&page=2


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

geogator, just one problem I've noticed so far with your sheet.. YOu have listed under your weapons  +7 bab.  I assume you mean this as their ACTUAL attack bonus, as your bab is only 3 (3 from knight, 0 from bard).  Please fix that, then add it to the RG. (A

Allright peeps, looks like it's time to GO

BTW, Anybody seen Seerow lately? He needs to finish his character.  (It's not all that urgent until you guys meet combat, but....)

ALSO, The following need to include their Age in their Rogue's Gallery character sheets: 
Albedo, Serow, Halford

WD - Thnx.  I hope Darius doesn't bite the dust, btw.  But he sure is tasting it.


----------



## geogator (Jul 1, 2008)

I Can't seem to access the RG from the link on page 2... can you make a new link?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2008)

ask and ye shall receive.

Rogue's Gallery

BTW, as I understand it, ALL internal Links that were posted before the switch to ENWorld 2 will be broken now, as you need to insert /forum after the enworld.org part now to get it to work.


----------



## metaldragon0 (Jul 1, 2008)

Frak! Sorry I'm late, I'll have my character up by the end of the day.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2008)

note to all : Please include a link to your Invisible castle rolls in an OOC block at the end of your IC post.  This is for Attacks, saves, skill checks, etc.. any and all rolls you make for the game.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2008)

Seems to be a lack of interest in actually Posting IC for this game.  I'm gonna have to recruit some new blood it seems.

Halford and Geogator are the only people who've posted more than once. Metaldragon and Outlaw have each posted once.  Serow, Albedo, and Voda Vosa haven't posted at all.  Any news as to why?


----------



## Halford (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll give Outlaw a prod since I know him in RL.  Otherwise you've got me I suppose, why you'd go through the trouble of making a character and then neglect the game - the pay off - baffles me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2008)

Wooops! I totally forgot about this! lol. I'll be posting right away


----------



## serow (Jul 12, 2008)

Is there an IC thread?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2008)

Indeed it is my friend, its here


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2008)

woo, 2 down. Glad to see you guys.  
I'd posted an IC link a little ways back (In an "Allright game's ready to go" post.), must've been missed.  
Thanks Voda for the new link.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2008)

*Are you still recruiting?*

I know you said it is closed, but I see plenty of drop outs so I'm not sure anymore...

I have finished monk character with dragon mystic angle (by fancy story that includes gold dragon (one of ancient mighties you mentioned and complete champion knowledge devotion feat)

That is, if you still need players...


----------

